# Tractor using a Pronovost blower take 2



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I know its not much snow, but it gives you a good idea.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice man, in those 4 minutes im sure you made some decent money, looks pretty efficient!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Great Machines. There's one for sale on ebay. Wish I had the use for one I would grab it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pronovost-P-920...ryZ61567QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you leave the pto running all the time or do you drag then engage sometimes? Just thinking it must be hard on it turning it on and off? I remember your first vid Paul, you've come along way.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JD Dave;729461 said:


> Do you leave the pto running all the time or do you drag then engage sometimes? Just thinking it must be hard on it turning it on and off? I remember your first vid Paul, you've come along way.


Its on all the time, unless when we drag beside a house. Over all the years, I think once we had an issue with a PTO. On a regular shift we turn the PTO on and off at least several hundred times. Thanks, I hope to show some more vids from inside to give a feel what its like from the inside out.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;729509 said:


> Its on all the time, unless when we drag beside a house. Over all the years, I think once we had an issue with a PTO. On a regular shift we turn the PTO on and off at least several hundred times. Thanks, I hope to show some more vids from inside to give a feel what its like from the inside out.


So do you tell the guys to idle the tractors when engaging or will they handle it revved up.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;729513 said:


> So do you tell the guys to idle the tractors when engaging or will they handle it revved up.


I have it on full rev, then ingage the pto. I don't think it hurts anythang? lol 

Neige: Since when was "Blue" the new color? hahaha


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;729515 said:


> I have it on full rev, then ingage the pto. I don't think it hurts anythang? lol


My dad always brought me up to idle everything when engaging but I just want to know what others do.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Do you just not do the few feet infront of the door, or do you have walkway shovelers?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JD Dave;729513 said:


> So do you tell the guys to idle the tractors when engaging or will they handle it revved up.


They engage rev ed up, driver knows his machine, and with the type of snow, chooses wisely. If to low, and with wet snow you block your chute. Trust me block your chute a few times, and you wont make that error any more. To high, with packed snow, and you break your safety bolt. If your dealing with dry snow no problems.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;729528 said:


> They engage rev ed up, driver knows his machine, and with the type of snow, chooses wisely. If to low, and with wet snow you block your chute. Trust me block your chute a few times, and you wont make that error any more. To high, with packed snow, and you break your safety bolt. If your dealing with dry snow no problems.


Good to know thanks.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

You must have a pretty good sized sheer pin in there, I used to blow snow with a blower like that and would always sheer the pin if I would turn it on like you do, Mine would have to be at idle. Nice vid.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

creativedesigns;729515 said:


> I have it on full rev, then ingage the pto. I don't think it hurts anythang? lol
> 
> Neige: Since when was "Blue" the new color? hahaha


Cre it is a Quebec thing you wouldn't understand.LOLtymusic


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

creativedesigns;729515 said:


> I have it on full rev, then ingage the pto. I don't think it hurts anythang? lol
> 
> Neige: Since when was "Blue" the new color? hahaha


Its not, I am still running 2 orange to one blue.



Lynden-Jeff;729522 said:


> Do you just not do the few feet infront of the door, or do you have walkway shovelers?


Thats right Jeff, we leave two feet in front of garages and cars. No shoveling, our clients are used to it.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

jayman3;729535 said:


> Cre it is a Quebec thing you wouldn't understand.LOLtymusic


LMAO thats a good one Jay. Very few will get though.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Neige;729541 said:


> LMAO thats a good one Jay. Very few will get though.


Ya I now I knew you would he will too... LOL ..
Man that is fast the company here has 10 of the new holland tractors they are a bit bigger though the blowers are red.xysport


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

just plow it;729532 said:


> You must have a pretty good sized sheer pin in there, I used to blow snow with a blower like that and would always sheer the pin if I would turn it on like you do, Mine would have to be at idle. Nice vid.


We used to have that problem more often. We went to a higher grade bolt. These days the PTO on most tractors engage less harsh, not so much an issue any more.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

Paul

Do you run back blades on any of your blowers?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

OK OK I guess i will be the first to say it in this thread

I could do it faster with the bucket on the loader 

Another good vid Neige


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Great vid. How many driveways does each machine do a night. Im sure they are high production machines although im sure it would get old in hour #7 back and forth back and forth


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

very cool video. do you ever mix any driveways up, they all look the same and when you do that many so fast it must get a little confusing,


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

DUDE ! Neige has like 25 of these tractors i think every thing is confusing when you have that much going on LOL
How many driveways do you guys do in a night?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicEven if a loader were faster than a pull typeblower the advantage of the blower especially in a residential area is that there is usually no piles of snow stacked on the front lawn. Blown snow per cubit yard is more compacted than bucketed.Maybe someone got the stats on the numbers


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

RAZOR;730563 said:


> Paul
> 
> Do you run back blades on any of your blowers?


No we dont, its just quicker this way.


Superior L & L;730700 said:


> Great vid. How many driveways does each machine do a night. Im sure they are high production machines although im sure it would get old in hour #7 back and forth back and forth


On average 150 each, in a 4 hour window. Some of the really good operators have 175 - 190. Its not to bad, tractors these days have gotten pretty comfy


sno commander;730728 said:


> very cool video. do you ever mix any driveways up, they all look the same and when you do that many so fast it must get a little confusing,


Our driveways are staked in our color. No confusion at all


Superior L & L;730746 said:


> DUDE ! Neige has like 25 of these tractors i think every thing is confusing when you have that much going on LOL
> How many driveways do you guys do in a night?


Our residential operation runs 8 New Hollands and 12 Kubotas. 2 of them are spares, but we always have guys on the spares who are in training, for 2765 clients. Our comercial operation runs 2 JCB backhoes, 2 Fermec 660 industrial tractors, 2 Volvo L90 loaders, 2 International trucks, 1 Kubota mini loader, and bombardier sidewalk cleaner. Our, on road mechanic drives a Ford F350 with a plow and salter. We are 3 brothers that run this company, I'm in charge of the residential, the other is in charge of the commercial, and that on road mechanic is my 3rd brother who is in charge of maintenance. I know I sound like a huge company, but there are some companies that have 4000 others with 8000, and last year a guy with 10500 clients. 



augerandblade;730752 said:


> tymusicEven if a loader were faster than a pull typeblower the advantage of the blower especially in a residential area is that there is usually no piles of snow stacked on the front lawn. Blown snow per cubit yard is more compacted than bucketed.Maybe someone got the stats on the numbers


He was joking, its an ongoing thing with my posts. LOL thanks guys for all you comments


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Neige;729537 said:


> I
> Thats right Jeff, we leave two feet in front of garages and cars. No shoveling, our clients are used to it.


I can't get over the fact that they are paying you to clear the snow but you leave a few feet behind. If I operated that way, I'd have no work.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ALC-GregH;731209 said:


> I can't get over the fact that they are paying you to clear the snow but you leave a few feet behind. If I operated that way, I'd have no work.


Yeah but are you charging around $300 for the whole winter for a place that has an average of 100"/year?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

To me that's irrelevant. If your hired to clear it, then why not do what your hired to do? It's doesn't matter what the price is if the quality isn't there, you have nothing. Now we don't get that kind of snow around here obviously. But if we did, I'd clear the sidwalk and driveway and around the cars just like I told them I would do and not short change them to get done faster.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

ALC-GregH;731209 said:


> I can't get over the fact that they are paying you to clear the snow but you leave a few feet behind. If I operated that way, I'd have no work.


I operate the same way as Paul. By the time I got out and did the walkway and in front of the garage door I could have done 2-3 driveways. I don't make money with a tractor sitting there idling while I'm shovelling a walkway and customers would not be willing to pay me what it is worth to me do it. I guess I'm getting old but if I had to go back to shovelling I would find a different line of work.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

check out provonvost website, thier video's are decent, if you watch the one with the regular type snowblower with the blade on the back, he gets less then 6" away from buildings and cars.... not bad if you ask me


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

RAZOR;731248 said:


> I operate the same way as Paul. By the time I got out and did the walkway and in front of the garage door I could have done 2-3 driveways. I don't make money with a tractor sitting there idling while I'm shovelling a walkway and customers would not be willing to pay me what it is worth to me do it. I guess I'm getting old but if I had to go back to shovelling I would find a different line of work.


For residential I do the same. You would never make any time if every few minutes; stop the machine, get out, unstrap a shovel and have at it.. I would assume what neige is trying to say; as I've learned, the customer doesn't have a problem clearing a few feet in front of the garage door, they just don't want to clear the whole driveway.
BTW great video.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ALC-GregH;731239 said:


> To me that's irrelevant. If your hired to clear it, then why not do what your hired to do? It's doesn't matter what the price is if the quality isn't there, you have nothing. Now we don't get that kind of snow around here obviously. But if we did, I'd clear the sidwalk and driveway and around the cars just like I told them I would do and not short change them to get done faster.


He's not short changing anyone, how would he keep expanding his buisiness if he did. The people know what he does and are happy with it and price is relevant in there market. Just out of curiousity how many driveways do you plow? Or is that irrelevant?


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

JD Dave;731272 said:


> He's not short changing anyone, how would he keep expanding his buisiness if he did. The people know what he does and are happy with it and price is relevant in there market. Just out of curiousity how many driveways do you plow? Or is that irrelevant?


LOL that guy talks like a true small time know-it-all. Paul has like 3000 clients, I think he's got a thing or two worked out.

Paul, what do those blowers cost? With a fairly tight route, one coule make a KILLING as I'm sure you guys have experienced with a light winter. Do you run the 7' or 8' model? What do you think of those ones with the hydro scraper blade to get real close to the garage? How close do you guys get with the blowers you run already?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

ALC-GregH;731239 said:


> To me that's irrelevant. If your hired to clear it, then why not do what your hired to do? It's doesn't matter what the price is if the quality isn't there, you have nothing. Now we don't get that kind of snow around here obviously. But if we did, I'd clear the sidwalk and driveway and around the cars just like I told them I would do and not short change them to get done faster.


Weather or not you operate a plow truck or inverted blowers with tractors, you can't get perfectly tight to the garage doors to clean the 2 feet of snow-gap! Even the bigshots that do resi's in Ottawa operate like that. Also they're not suposed to get out of the tractors either.

Alc-Greg, Im sure if you were to clear around parked cars, lil paths & walks ect ect....you'd charge lots more too! payup

BTW: Neige, did you ever end up gettin bulk storage tanks for diesel for your shop? LOL :waving:


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice video!

The Pronovost website has nice videos as mentioned. The Pronovost PXPL blower looks really nice. It does look like it has a lot of moving parts to wear out.

Neige,

Do you know anybody the runs the PXPL blower?

Derek


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

ALC-GregH;731239 said:


> To me that's irrelevant. If your hired to clear it, then why not do what your hired to do? It's doesn't matter what the price is if the quality isn't there, you have nothing. Now we don't get that kind of snow around here obviously. But if we did, I'd clear the sidwalk and driveway and around the cars just like I told them I would do and not short change them to get done faster.


What are you talking about. On second though don't answer that. Our seasonal contracts read that we will clean your *driveway* once 2 inches of snow falls. It states that we stay 3 feet away from the garage, and or cars. ( we generally get within 18 inches) It also mentions that we come around a second time, to clear where the cars were parked. During a significant snow fall, we can pass as often as 5 times. So if that is short changing them, or lack of quality, well they have the choice of doing it themselves. Clearly You would never hire me, and that would be fine by me.



Triple L;731259 said:


> check out provonvost website, their video's are decent, if you watch the one with the regular type snowblower with the blade on the back, he gets less then 6" away from buildings and cars.... not bad if you ask me


Many companies in the west Island do, I believe that in Ottawa many do also. For the time being in our area, clients are very happy with what we do. I am not about to change 22 snowblowers, + increase the time to get it done, + risk hitting garage doors, or cars. The closer one gets the greater the risk.



Rowski;732077 said:


> Nice video!
> 
> The Pronovost website has nice videos as mentioned. The Pronovost PXPL blower looks really nice. It does look like it has a lot of moving parts to wear out.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I have yet to see one in action. I know many guys in this business, Yet I know no one who use it.
As for someones question which size we use. Its the 92 inch.

And for the rest of you guys, I appreciate, the positive comments and the understanding of our industry.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Rowski;732077 said:


> Nice video!
> 
> The Pronovost website has nice videos as mentioned. The Pronovost PXPL blower looks really nice. It does look like it has a lot of moving parts to wear out.
> 
> ...


Am I the only one that has a PXPL blower on plowsite?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

blowerman;732717 said:


> Am I the only one that has a PXPL blower on plowsite?


Starting to look that way, you also have the awesome tractor that uses it. If ever you get a chance show us a video.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Neige;732740 said:


> Starting to look that way, you also have the awesome tractor that uses it. If ever you get a chance show us a video.


Paul, just like you did, I need to re do a few of my videos; Somebody turned off the snow machine down here in Milwaukee, so hard to make any new ones right now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;730685 said:


> OK OK I guess i will be the first to say it in this thread
> 
> I could do it faster with the bucket on the loader
> 
> Another good vid Neige


Dang it all, day late and tooney short. lol



ALC-GregH;731239 said:


> To me that's irrelevant. If your hired to clear it, then why not do what your hired to do? It's doesn't matter what the price is if the quality isn't there, you have nothing. Now we don't get that kind of snow around here obviously. But if we did, I'd clear the sidwalk and driveway and around the cars just like I told them I would do and not short change them to get done faster.


Do a search on shoveling from a few years back. This was discussed in depth by SnoFarmer, ECS, me and I think LLM Ann Arbor\Killswitch.

It all depends on your market, just as pricing does. You probably charge $35 for a driveway and Neige is far less than that. But don't say it can't be done, because he is doing it as are numerous others. In my area we don't use tractors but we don't shovel anything either and get within a reasonable distance of doors. That's just the way it is.

For more recent discussions on plowing techniques and pricing, go look for that idiot Gicon who says he can make a $1000\hour with a truck and tells Neige that this can't be done.

FWIW, your way is not the only way in the world. Markets, expectations, and pricing are all different, what works for you will not work in other areas, or it may be a niche that can be filled if you could find customers willing to pay for that higher level of service. But don't rip the guy a new one because he doesn't do it YOUR way.



blowerman;731270 said:


> For residential I do the same. You would never make any time if every few minutes; stop the machine, get out, unstrap a shovel and have at it.. I would assume what neige is trying to say; as I've learned, the customer doesn't have a problem clearing a few feet in front of the garage door, they just don't want to clear the whole driveway.
> BTW great video.


Exactly and ditto.



JD Dave;731272 said:


> He's not short changing anyone, how would he keep expanding his buisiness if he did. The people know what he does and are happy with it and price is relevant in there market. Just out of curiousity how many driveways do you plow? Or is that irrelevant?


Ouch, that one's going to leave a mark. Wonder if we will hear the sounds of crickets.

Awesome video Paul. Almost makes me want to get back in the residential game.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

blowerman;732717 said:


> Am I the only one that has a PXPL blower on plowsite?


The guys I took my accounts over from had a PXPL on their TV145. They had a few issues doing driveways with it but it could have been more of the employee problems than
tractor/blower problems. It would be handy being able to blow snow going forward and backwards. Before the TV145 they had a Kubota M9000 that they back dragged the driveway with a reversable/expandable Grattex blade and the then blew the pile of snow onto the customers lawn. They said they liked this way better. But I do remember them saying they plugged it up a lot and went through a pile of shear pins. I talked to them recently and they said if they had to do it again they would use tractors inverted blowers.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

RAZOR;733325 said:


> The guys I took my accounts over from had a PXPL on their TV145. They had a few issues doing driveways with it but it could have been more of the employee problems than
> tractor/blower problems. It would be handy being able to blow snow going forward and backwards. Before the TV145 they had a Kubota M9000 that they back dragged the driveway with a reversable/expandable Grattex blade and the then blew the pile of snow onto the customers lawn. They said they liked this way better. But I do remember them saying they plugged it up a lot and went through a pile of shear pins. I talked to them recently and they said if they had to do it again they would use tractors inverted blowers.


The higher end blowers will plug up more then the cheopos cuz the chute is designed to enable the snow to be thrown further. As far a going through shear pins , depends on the age of the tractors and the technology. I have old 1970 vintage 1070 tractors that ya just about had to kill the engine for smooth engagement . Anything coming off the line you can just about engage it at high revs with no problem. Also if the pto shaft is out of balance or wear and tear on all pto parts will cause more shear pin breaks.tymusic


----------

